# 4H quiz bowl suggestions - what have you seen



## finliefanatic (Sep 26, 2014)

I assist the Goat barn Superintendent and we want to improve our "Quiz bowl" Looking for suggestions to make this event more fun and get the kids/parents to interact with one another not just their group. Have you seen a quiz bowl that looked or was fun for all. What did they do different, what would you do to make this event successful.
So you know we have several ideas - drawing numbers for teams so the kids on a team will be from different groups, obviously scale the event to age and education levels. Maybe have a junior and senior event with mixed teams (another reason for mixed teams is some 4h groups are very small). Have a plaque to be displayed after the bowl for the remainder of the Fair stating quiz bowl winners (hard to do if you mix teams) could do small ribbons for winners. Thanks in advance for the ideas. David.


----------

